# A little help on scaping/plants



## caliswall (15 Apr 2016)

Hi all,
OK below is a picture of my new tank. It's currently into its 3rd day cycle.






I'm newish to the hobby and completely new to keeping plants. So I'm looking for some suggestions on plants we could add into the tank or wood. I really do feel it needs something to bring it to life.

The tank has 5kg of jbl Base soil underneath the gravel and I currently have 2 java fern and 3 amazon sword variety 2 red one green.

All suggestions welcome.

Thank you all in advance. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Apr 2016)

Hi and welcome to Ukaps.
Check out Tropica's "Easy" plant range http://tropica.com/en/plants/?tabIndex=1&alias=Easy
My advice would be to buy as many plants as possible, planting densely usually gives you a better chance of success.
Aim for a 6 hr photoperiod to start with...if you haven't already check out the tutorials section for more info http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/.


----------



## rebel (15 Apr 2016)

I can't stress the importance of getting as many plants as possible. Just aim to fill it right up ASAP. 

Next advice is to make sure you large water changes at least weekly but more of ten at the beginning. 

If algae appear, remove or scrub it off. Don't wait.


----------



## caliswall (15 Apr 2016)

Thanks troi. I'll have a look over the plants.

Thanks for the response rebel. Interesting why can you not stress the importance of getting as many plants as possible.

Large scale water changes. My lfs suggested weekly 20% changes is this not going to be enough?  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## caliswall (20 Apr 2016)

Hi all. Thanks for the advice I can't get a lot of plants right of the bat with buying other things for the aquarium.

This is how it looks after planting some more plants yesterday.





Thank you again

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## caliswall (20 Apr 2016)

My fern doesn't look the best any suggestions? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## suzanne (20 Apr 2016)

hi, looks much better already i would love a tank that big, i would get more fast growing plants they help cycle tank faster as they absorb more nutrients from water, things like cabomba,pearlweed and vallisneria all grow fast, they tend to be the cheaper plants aswell, things like java fern and anubias i love but they grow very slow


----------



## caliswall (20 Apr 2016)

Hi Suzanne.  Thank you very much. Yeah I got some very fast growing list. Plants added Ludwigia palustris, Hydrophilic polysperma, Vallisneria spiralis, Alternators reineckii and some Vesicularia dubyana.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua360 (21 Apr 2016)

A plant I love and recommend, well; all varieties of it is anubias, it looks superb, and is super easy to grow; you can also get the dwarf varieties if the big leaf varieties put you off


----------



## caliswall (10 May 2016)

So thanks for the advice on plants everyone. The tank is now cycled and I have added two new plants which are Salvinia natans and a Nymphaea stellata.

And moved the alternathera further forward.









I do feel it is missing that one final piece but I'm out of ideas.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Manisha (21 May 2016)

Hi! Your tank looks really neat! Though I know how you feel when you say you 'feel' it's missing something but it honestly looks great! My recent attempt looks like a neglected garden!


----------



## caliswall (31 May 2016)

Thanks Manisha, I did do some altering the tank now looks like this.









The only thing that isn't doing great is this fern and the red plant forget the name.




Not sure what to do other than cross my fingers and hope.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GHNelson (31 May 2016)

Hi
I would instigate a fertilization regime as soon as possible.....also I suggest adding some floating plants!
Starter Kit for Fertilzation
 Estimated Fertilization Index
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## caliswall (31 May 2016)

Hi Hogan. Funny you should say that I am adding co2arts macro and micro fertilisers daily. So macro one day micro the next. Is this a ok approach?

I did add some floating plants but they don't appear to be doing as well as hoped. Which is why I got the dwarf lily that is growing from bulb as back up.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GHNelson (31 May 2016)

Hi
That's indeed the correct approach....purchase some plants that are dual purpose that can be used as floating plants!
Below are a few options!
*http://www.flowgrow.de/db/aquaticplants/hygrophila-difformis*
http://www.flowgrow.de/db/aquaticplants/hygrophila-polysperma
http://www.flowgrow.de/db/aquaticplants/ceratopteris-thalictroides
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## caliswall (31 May 2016)

OK I'll look into that. Thanks for the advice.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugnal1 (4 Jun 2016)

That's a great looking tank...its coming on nicely!


----------



## caliswall (4 Jun 2016)

Hi bugnal. Thank you very much.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## caliswall (13 Jun 2016)

Thought I would post a little update.



The red plant by the fern and rock doesn't look as vibrant. Sorry name eludes me. Is it a carbon or light issue?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rebel (14 Jun 2016)

caliswall said:


> Thought I would post a little update.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the AR mini that you mention is better off in CO2 injected tanks. It will grow slow in your tank but may not look very red like in the pictures on the net.


----------



## caliswall (14 Jun 2016)

Thanks for the response Rebel. Now that is a shame. It was a lovely looking plant.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Manisha (18 Jun 2016)

Really like how your tank is coming along - The plants have grown in / are growing in nicely!


----------

